# Que celular/tablet android comprar



## javigerar (Jun 30, 2012)

Estoy interesado en desarrollar aplicaciones android, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica orientado a la electrónica digital (automatización y control).. Desafortunamente tengo poco tiempo para ponerme a hacer una investigación exhaustiva antes de invertir mi dinero en un equipo, es por esto que pregunto aca para que alguien que conozca de un equipo económico, con buena RAM, ROM y procesador, OS Android actualizable y en general bueno para probar aplicaciones y con conectividad [WIFI, BLUETOOTH, GPS].. No me interesa su aspecto, camara ni nada de lo mas comercial.. me interesa su rendimiento multimedia y su conectividad.. Es para fines educativos por lo que quiero invertir lo menos posible, esto no quiere decir que sea muy muy barato, puede ser caro pero que sea lo mas barato de lo caro "me captan".. Gracias!!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 30, 2012)

Puedes ir a las paginas de los fabricantes y ver todos los modelos disponibles con sus caracteristicas.


----------



## javigerar (Jun 30, 2012)

gracias por el concejo, pero precisamente ando corto de tiempo, para ir pagina a pagina modelo por modelo, buscar opiniones de usuarios, etc etc.. por que la opinion de un usuario vale mas que la empresa con intencion de vender diga.. si alguien que halla usado uno con el mismo fin y obtuvo buenos resultados me lo puede recomendar pues genial..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2012)

javigerar dijo:


> gracias por el concejo, pero precisamente ando corto de tiempo, para ir pagina a pagina modelo por modelo, buscar opiniones de usuarios, etc etc.. por q*UE* la opinion de un us*U*ario vale mas q*UE* lo q*UE* la empresa con intencion de vender diga.. si alguien q*UE* halla usado uno con el mismo fin y obtuvo buenos resultados me lo puede recomendar p*UE*s genial..



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## alaraune (Jun 30, 2012)

Hola, ¡qué bueno que te hayas animado a exponer tus dudas! el consejo que te daría, más que recomendarte un celular, te recomendaría un SDK; puesto que vas a diseñar aplicaciones para una variedad de celulares y no para uno en particular.    Creo que encontraras el SDK usando el buscador en la web.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 30, 2012)

Los android sony ericsson xperia y los nuevos modelos sony xperia tienen muy buen desempeño, de comprar alguno podria ser bueno uno que sea solo sony xperia, hay uno que es el xperia tipo dual que trabaja con doble sim card y con toda la experiencia de la japonesa sony.


----------



## jorger (Jul 1, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Los android sony ericsson xperia y los nuevos modelos sony xperia tienen muy buen desempeño, de comprar alguno podria ser bueno uno que sea solo sony xperia, hay uno que es el xperia tipo dual que trabaja con doble sim card y con toda la experiencia de la japonesa sony.



Se nota que te gustan los Xperia   pero tampoco son gran cosa..
Yo cogería un Galaxy S  2 o un HTC One S... ambos tienen muy buen procesador, ram, GPU y memoria interna.Para el uso que les quieres dar serían perfectos, que a demas son actualizables a ICS.
Un saludo !


----------



## javigerar (Jul 1, 2012)

El galaxy S2 me parece muy costoso para el fin que le voy a dar, lo mismo para el HTC ONE S, son moviles gama alta, no necesito glamour y se que puede haber una opción un poco mas económica para el fin que pienso darle.. Tenia en mente el Galaxy ACE pero solo tiene alrededor de 150MB de memoria interna para aplicaciones, la RAM es desconocida puesto que unas paginas dicen que 256MB y otras 512MB en la pagina de samsung no hablan de la RAM.. el problema de los XPERIA es que son con slider y he tenido malas experiencias con celulares de ese tipo, por cuestiones de la cinta flex.. necesito uno todo terreno, con buena memoria interna para app y con buena RAM para ejecutarlas, ademas de un procesador decente 800Mhz o mas estaria bien.. los XPERIA me parecen delicados y tengan en cuenta que voy a estar jornadas interactuando con el y mis circuitos, prefiero uno de una sola pieza ..


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jul 1, 2012)

Entonces comprate un celular chino, de esos que tienen television. Son baratos y funcionan bien, la calidad es aceptable. Tengo uno hace mas de 1 año y lo he utilizado para controlar modulos bluetooth, con Android.


----------



## tecniloco80 (Jul 1, 2012)

el motorola atrix es bueno


----------



## jorger (Jul 1, 2012)

javigerar dijo:


> El galaxy S2 me parece muy costoso para el fin que le voy a dar, lo mismo para el HTC ONE S, son moviles gama alta, no necesito glamour y se que puede haber una opción un poco mas económica para el fin que pienso darle..


Ok, creo que me tomé muy al pie de la letra eso de ''buena ram y procesador'' 



> Tenia en mente el Galaxy ACE pero solo tiene alrededor de 150MB de  memoria interna para aplicaciones, la RAM es desconocida puesto que unas  paginas dicen que 256MB y otras 512MB en la pagina de samsung no hablan  de la RAM..


El Galaxy Ace tiene 384mb de RAM (muchas paginas se inventan las specs).Y... aunque su procesador es de 800Mhz (cualquiera diria, alaaa casi 1Ghz !) no, no es tanto como parece.Sigue leyendo hasta el final y sabrás el por qué.

Te voy a dar una opción mejor.Comprate el que yo tengo: HTC Explorer.
Te resumo sus especificaciones:
RAM: 512Mb
CPU: ARMv7 a 600Mhz
GPU: Adreno 200
ROM: En teoría son solo 90Mb, pero en realidad son 150Mb de los cuales hay disponibles 112Mb.

Vale, ahora la pregunta:
Por qué el Galaxy Ace aun teniendo un procesador de 800Mhz es menos potente que el de 600Mhz del Explorer?.
La CPU del Ace es un ARMv6, y la del Explorer es un ARMv7.La diferencia está en que son dos arquitecuras diferentes.ARMv7 soporta Adobe flash (cosa bastante importante), y el Armv6 no.
La CPU ARMv7 de 600Mhz equivale a una CPU ARMv6 de 1Ghz.Para que te hagas la idea..

El HTC ahora mismo ronda los 100-120€.El Ace aun siendo peor en rendimiento (pero tiene pantalla más grande y mejor cámara, lo único), es más caro.

PD: creo que me he enrollado mucho, pero bueno..
Un saludo.


----------



## javigerar (Jul 1, 2012)

"jorger" muchas gracias por tu interés, de verdad te lo agradezco.. Lamentablemente la marca HTC no es muy popular en mi país, por lo que comercialmente gran mayoría de sus modelos no están circulando, entre esos el HTC Explorer, investigue y no lo tiene ninguna de los distribuidores confiables, ni siquera en mercadolibre, una pagina parecida al ebay.. Una opción razonable en cuanto a costo es el Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S (no slider ) que cuenta con la misma tecnología de CPU que mencionaste pero a 1.4 GHz , 512MB de RAM y 320MB disponible para aplicaciones.. no es competencia para GALAXY S2 pero por el precio no se le queda atras, el GALAXY S2 se consigue en mi país mas o menos en $1'000.000, que serian unos 443€ y el XPERIA ARC S en $700.000 (310€), me resulta de verdad muy atractivo por el costo que tiene para ser un gama media-alta, lastima que no sea de CPU doble núcleo como el S2, pero por lo que he visto si soportara android 4.0 ICS, se quedara atrás pronto pero por lo menos entrara al basico 4.x puesto que las versiones 2.x ya estarán obsoletas para el año que viene en cuanto a tecnología punta... No encuentro mucha información de usuarios para este móvil, si para ARC pero no para el ARC S versión mejorada del anterior.. Pero por el momento ese esta como el opcionado.. Si alguien tiene una mejor opción o tiene algo negativo de este movil que desconozco le agradecería la orientacion..


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 1, 2012)

Trata de conseguir un sony xperia y no un sony ericsson xperia, la marca sony ericsson ya no existe y los nuevos modelos que lanzo sony tienen mejor desempeño  y mejores caracteristicas que los sony ericsson, aunque podrian ser algoo mas costosos.


----------



## javigerar (Jul 1, 2012)

Ese dato me resulta muy interesante, si es cierto los sony xperia la gran mayoría son gama alta (vs Galaxy Note/S2) y por ende son bastante costosos.. los Ericsson son mas económicos y se consiguen mas fácil en mercadolibre, pero me resulta preocupante eso de que ya no exista, por que no habra soporte oficial , y yo que creia haber encontrado uno adecuado.. me guio de la pagina Gsmarena que me parece confiable en cuanto a las especificaciones, seguiré en mi búsqueda ya que es importante para mi, por que mi presupuesto para fines educativos es limitado y no es lo único que tengo que comprar..


----------



## jorger (Jul 2, 2012)

El LG L7 tampoco está nada mal


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 4, 2012)

Recientemente he visto en el mercado telefonos celulares chinos doble sim card con OS android, he querido verlos mas de cerca para avalar su rendimiento pero no se me ha facilitado, tal vez pueda ser algo bueno y economico, asi como dijo Gerson Strauss


----------



## jorger (Jul 5, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Recientemente he visto en el mercado telefonos celulares chinos doble sim card con OS android, he querido verlos mas de cerca para avalar su rendimiento pero no se me ha facilitado, tal vez pueda ser algo bueno y economico, asi como dijo Gerson Strauss


A mi no me gustan, son de lo peor en rendimiento.No superan los 600Mhz de procesador (la mayoria corren a 466 o algo asi) y todavía no he visto ninguno que tenga mas de 256Mb de ram sin que sea demasiado caro.Calidad-precio bastante mala la verdad.Aparte tienen la version Froyo de Android.Todo muy obsoleto 

Un saludo.


----------



## jjkk007 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hola yo tengo un samsung SII y la verdad me a funcionado perfectamente, es rápido y posee todo lo que necesitas. Ahora puede ser un poco caro, tal vez podrias ir por un Samsung SI pero creo que ya no serán más actualizados. Tambien Sony esta sacando muy buenos moviles como el Xperia S, o uno de gama más baja (pero promete) Xperia U. Yo creo que este ultimo sería el mejor precio/ rendimiento.  Saluedos


----------



## octavio2 (Jul 12, 2012)

¿alguno de estos teléfonos tiene usb host para conectarle perifericos?


----------



## albertoxx (Jul 13, 2012)

Yo tengo la Tablet ViewPad 7 y la verdad excelente en comparacion de precio y prestaciones, 3G, Wifi, GPS, Acelerometro, 7", Bluetooh, lo unico malo es el espacio de almacenamiento 250 MB si no te importa mucho fue la mejor que consegui por precio/prestaciones. En telefonos esta el Samsung ACE 2 pero el precio esta como que regular ni tan barato ni tan caro


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 17, 2012)

Yo me compre el S820, un android doble sim card y llevo con el algo mas de tres dias y me ha parecido bueno a diferencia del xperia X10 mini pro que tuve antes este viene con la cámara mas completa, tiene doble camara y el precio es mucho menor, hay que ver como se comporta espero que bien.


----------



## jorger (Jul 19, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Yo me compre el S820, un android doble sim card y llevo con el algo mas de tres dias y me ha parecido bueno a diferencia del xperia X10 mini pro que tuve antes este viene con la cámara mas completa, tiene doble camara y el precio es mucho menor, hay que ver como se comporta espero que bien.



S820...
No es por decir que es malo, pero tiene mucha pantalla y poco procesador.. personalmente no me gustan cosas así.En todos los demás aspectos está muy bien, ram y rom de 512mb las dos, camara de 5mp, pantalla de 4.3''..
Lo he visto en la review y se queda bastante corto en rendimiento (cabe aclarar que la cpu es un Armv6 a 650Mhz).Y parece tener una aceleración gráfica muy pobre.El angry birds (seguro algunos lo conocen, es un juego 2D que no pide gran cosa) nisiquiera va fluido sino que va a trompicones, y la mayoría de los menús propios del movil van medio pilladetes...
No quiero imaginar que pasará si intentas jugar al Temple run (juego 3D con buenos gráficos) 

PD:Ferchito no te tomes este comentario a mal, solo es una crítica constructiva.. o al menos esa era mi intención.

Para el creador del post: Ten en cuenta una norma básica al comprar un android que sea Armv7.Te puede salvar de muchos quebraderos de cabeza ya que siendo un movil que vas a destinar para probar aplicaciones.. te diría que es obligatorio una cpu de ese tipo.

Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 19, 2012)

jorger pero el S820 es dual core de 650 + 350Mhz = 1Ghz? Yo soy consiente que no es la gran cosa pues en realidad no pretendo que este China Android Mobile vaya a competir con un Smartphone Android de ultima generacion, mas que todo lo compre porque me interesaba manejar dos sim card's en un mismo terminal, lo que si no me gusto es que el telefono no sirve para trabajar en la red 3G en colombia dado que solo posee WCDMA a 2100Mhz y aca solo disponermos de redes a 850 y a 1900Mhz.

Yo te entendi tal cual como pensabas en el momento en que escribiste tu comentario, no hay problema.

Saludo.


----------



## jorger (Jul 19, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> jorger pero el S820 es dual core de 650 + 350Mhz = 1Ghz? Yo soy consiente que no es la gran cosa pues en realidad no pretendo que este China Android Mobile vaya a competir con un Smartphone Android de ultima generacion, mas que todo lo compre porque me interesaba manejar dos sim card's en un mismo terminal, lo que si no me gusto es que el telefono no sirve para trabajar en la red 3G en colombia dado que solo posee WCDMA a 2100Mhz y aca solo disponermos de redes a 850 y a 1900Mhz.
> 
> Yo te entendi tal cual como pensabas en el momento en que escribiste tu comentario, no hay problema.
> 
> Saludo.



Cuando veo las especificaciones no se de donde sacan ese "plus de MHz" pero si es verdad que tu terminal es de 1Ghz.. no lo parece.Por ejemplo, el galaxy mini que tiene ram de 256mb y cpu Armv6 de 600Mhz va bastante más fluido en general y más rápido, pero también he de reconocer que la resolución de pantalla es mucho menor, por tanto pide mucho menos para funcionar bien.
Son comparativas y opiniones personales de cada terminal.No pretendo decir "qué tan malo es este móvil" sino, "que es lo que tiene y cómo rinde".
Si lo usas por la doble SIM está perfecto, que además tiene muchas ventajas.Ahora, no esperes mucho más que eso.Es una lástima lo que te ocurre con el 3G

Mi htc Explorer puede ser gama media, y aunque no es última generación ni mucho menos, puede con todo lo que se le pone por delante 
Lo que si echo en falta es una pantalla ligeramente más grande y flash en la camara, por lo demás estoy bastante contento.Me animaría a colgar un video del mismo..
PD: el Huawei U8800 está bastante bien.
Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 19, 2012)

Si tienes razon el samsung que citas corre algo mas rapido y me gustaria que mi terminal andase algo mejor, no se si soporte actualizacion de la version del Android para que trabaje mejor, quisiera que me dijeras si es asi y si sabes tal vez donde lo pueda hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Jul 20, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Si tienes razon el samsung que citas corre algo mas rapido y me gustaria que mi terminal andase algo mejor, no se si soporte actualizacion de la version del Android para que trabaje mejor, quisiera que me dijeras si es asi y si sabes tal vez donde lo pueda hacer.
> 
> Saludos.


La solución es downgradear en lugar de actualizar.Te diría que te pases a Android 2.2.. pide menos recursos y a mi parecer es la opción perfecta para terminales que no van muy sobrados, como es tu caso.Hay tutoriales por ahi dando veltas de cómo hacerlo 
La desventaja es que pierdes funciones que antes tenías, aquí puedes ver la diferencia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android

Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 20, 2012)

Agradezco tu comentario y el enlace que me dejaste, pero no creo que mi terminal ande tan mal como para tenerle que derraterar la version del android, de hecho el equipo no anda lento pero me gustaria que cargara mas rapido los datos.


----------



## jorger (Jul 21, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Agradezco tu comentario y el enlace que me dejaste, pero no creo que mi terminal ande tan mal como para tenerle que derraterar la version del android, de hecho el equipo no anda lento pero me gustaria que cargara mas rapido los datos.



Pues es la forma más sencilla de hacer que vaya más rapido.Hay otra solución pero no se si es aplicable a terminales chinos, consiste en rootearlo y cambiarle la rom (esto último puedes considerarlo como una especie de launcher, para que me entiendas).Lo que se consigue con esto es tener permisos de superusuario, y cambiando la rom tienes un poco más de rendimiento..  pero claro siendo un terminal muy poco conocido dudo que alguien se haya dedicado a hacer roms... porque son específicas para cada movil.
Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 22, 2012)

Tengo que pagar en google play para descargar teple run? Pense que era un juego gratuito.


----------



## jorger (Jul 22, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Tengo que pagar en google play para descargar teple run? Pense que era un juego gratuito.


Yo lo descargué hace 2 semanas aprox, y que yo sepa es gratis de por vida.
Es Te*m*ple run, no se si te comiste la ''m'' y buscaste una app equivocada..
Hay otra app interesante.Se llama Antutu BenchmarK.Hace un test de rendimiento al movil (cpu, gpu, ram, graficos 2D, graficos 3D, base de datos, velocidad de tarjeta SD, etc) y en base a eso te da una serie de puntuaciones.Además te dice muchas cosas del propio terminal.. también gratuito.

Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 22, 2012)

Y que puntaje le da a tu terminar el Antutu? No se que tan bueno o malo sea el mio. El temple run en google play cuesta 0.99 US


----------



## jorger (Jul 22, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Y que puntaje le da a tu terminar el Antutu? No se que tan bueno o malo sea el mio. El temple run en google play cuesta 0.99 US


Sin contar las puntuaciones de la tarjeta SD, me sale entre 2045 y 2093.Hice una captura de pantalla del último test que realicé:

Sobre el Temple run, la verdad me quedo confuso.Antes era gratis.Es una lástima porque es un juego entretenido, pero dudo que funcionara en tu terminal, hasta el galaxy ace tiene problemas (muchos) para hacerlo andar asique fijate 
Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 22, 2012)

Pues el mio no esta tan lejos del tuyo, solo limitado por el ARMv6 la puntuacion de mi movil fue de unos sorprendentes 1803 puntos.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Jul 23, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Pues el mio no esta tan lejos del tuyo, solo limitado por el ARMv6 la puntuacion de mi movil fue de unos sorprendentes 1803 puntos.
> 
> Saludos.


No está nada mal, hiciste el test completo? yo acostumbro a no testear la SD (lo hice una vez y me salieron 2306), ya que la velocidad a la que puede trabajar depende mayormente de la calidad de la misma.

Lo que veo es que tu terminal anda corto de GPU (procesador gráfico) y por eso se ve lento.
Puede que te saliera mucha puntuación, pero si anda escaso en ese aspecto se puede notar mucho en realidad.Por ejemplo si comparo el tuyo con el mio la diferencia es abismal, aunque se acerque mucho tu puntuación.
El galaxy mini no saca más de 1440 y aun asi es más rápido, como dije antes.Lo que te salga el final del test es relativo.
Habría que ver cuales fueron cada una de las puntuaciones que te salieron y de ahí sacar una mejor conclusión.No lo veo claro 
PD:la captura de pantalla se hace pulsando el boton de bloqueo+menu.
Un saludo.

Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 23, 2012)

No pude sacar la captura de pantalla, no sirve como me habias indicado y ahora tengo un puntaje de 1822, que mas puedo intentar sino entonces anoto y lo escribo en el mensaje.


----------



## jorger (Jul 27, 2012)

Normalmente en los que tienen todas las teclas de home, menu etc. táctiles se hace así.En los Samsung se hacia presionando uno de los botones de volumen y otro mas... puedes ir probando muchas combinaciones.Cuando te hace la captura hace un sonido de cámara acompañado de un pequeño ''flash'' en la pantalla.

Anota cada puntuación por aquí.
Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 29, 2012)

Hago un nuevo test y tomo los datos para que los veas.


----------



## jorger (Ago 5, 2012)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Hago un nuevo test y tomo los datos para que los veas.


Y bien? 
De todas maneras puedes cambiar el launcher, es como una app que te cambia la manera visual de abrir los menús y todo lo demas y se ve más fluido.Yo instalé hoy el launcher pro porque me aburre ya el htc sense, y sí te soy sincero parece que tengo otro movil, es mucho más bonito y el escritorio va más fluido aún O.O 
Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 5, 2012)

Ultimo test de 1805: ram 128, cpu integrer 236, cpu float-point 166 2d graphics 280, 3d graphics 675, database IO 150, sd card write 96, sd card read 74.


----------



## franma (Ago 7, 2012)

si solo es para probar aplicaciones por que no te descargas un emulador? por ejemplo bluestacks, o directamente creo que hay un emulador en la propia pagina de android. tendras casi todos los telefonos(y tablets) y todas las versiones de android en tu pc, y no te costara ni un euro


----------

